# Central WI Beekeepers



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

Looking for other Beekeepers in Central Wisconsin to connect with. No Bee clubs around me that I can find.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Have you did a internet search?

http://www.marathoncountybeeassociation.com/

http://honeybeeware.com/wi-bee-clubs/

http://www.rkbeekeepers.org/


Here are a few I found when I did the search.
Since I don't know which part of central Wis. You can look up more your self.

 Al


----------



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes, spent plenty of time looking on the interwebs but have to go 3-4 counties away to find anything. I was hoping to find something closer than a 3 hour drive.. lol


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Maybe try e-mailing some of those resources. I see the 2 local bee clubs I visit in Northern WI are not on any or many of the sites, but by talking to other beeks, I found one club meeting 2 miles from my home and another 45 minutes away. 

here are a few other sites with contact info for you to try:
http://www.wihoney.org/content/wisconsin-county-associations

http://www.bees-on-the-net.com/wisconsin-swarm-removal/

Another option is to find people selling honey near you and asking them. Bee people are wonderfully happy to get new keepers involved.

Good luck!


----------

